# Probleme d'affichage application plans [carre bleu]



## bobleponge-officiel (29 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, lorsque je lance l'application plans sur mon 5s et que je suis en affichage satellite ou hybride un carre bleu apparait masquant ainsi une partie de la carte. Ce carré est fixe, je peux regarder n'importe quelle partie du monde sans problèmes sauf dans cette zone bleu...
La dernière mise a jour ios a été faite. 






Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

